# Pulled Rib Tips and More...



## Old Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

This cook was a complete meal on my GMG Daniel Boone pellet cooker and was done on a cold Winter morning a few days ago. It utilized my raised grid setup and also a welding blanket. The ambient temperature at the start of the cook was at 18 degrees. 







The meal consisted of some pulled, cut, and shredded rib meat, some of Rick Salmon’s Pit Beans, a buttered piece of fried cornbread, and a fried apple pie with some ice cream for dessert. I also added a dip of cottage cheese for my salad. 











I sometimes use those real large Kroger “Bronto spare ribs which weigh about 4-1/2 to 5-1/2 pounds per slab. I usually cut them down to St. Louis cut and this leaves me with about half of each slab in rib tips. I throw them in the freezer and when I get enough, I usually use them in my sausage, cook them up in rib tips, or make my pulled rib meat as I have done on this cook. 











I prepped the rib tips with a good rub and then made up my pit beans in a black iron pot.  I placed the rib tips in the cooker with some of them on a raised grid over my beans for additional flavor to this fine side dish. The drippings off of the ribs really compliment the beans. 






Was a cold morning with a light wind so the welding blanket will help with the cook. 






Later in the cook I added a black iron skillet and started my fried cornbread. 











After the fried cornbread was done, next up in the skillet was my fried apple pies.

These are the results of this cook.





















I then shredded up the rib meat.






As plated.






I added some ice cream to my fried apple pie. 






Again, it was one nice meal off of my Daniel Boone cooker.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 4, 2013)

Dave you make me feel like such a slug, even my best cook doesn't look close to this good. It is 18° here and I don't even want to go out and get the paper, let alone cook a meal  Great job Dave it all looks delicious!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2013)

Just 1 problem, what the hell are you drinking?


----------



## Old Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

When I can't drink YOUR beer, I drink cheap beer!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the way you think!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fantastic looking meal and way to brave the elements!!! More power to you guys living in the cold, I wised up and left 25 years ago!


----------



## DJ (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Nothing But Impressed Here!
dj


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2013)

Dang Nick..wished you hadn't spoiled my appetite by pointing on that "beer?" in the pic. Thats the kind my Daddy drank..sniff sniff. But they did not have the the fancy smancy Lite version back in them days. I never could stand the taste of it. Not quite as bad as his Jax and Falstaff fetishes but close. Lite has to be an improvement. That is the same with Pearl. Regular Pearl is nasty but the Lite version goes down fairly easy..if you hold your breath..thats the key. Hey Old Dave..has we ever tweaked around on giving that fine fried cornbread recipe a dose of baking soda as opposed to all baking powder? That would seem a logical pair for the buttermilk. I'm thinking maybe along the lines of Justeen's hush puppies. He calls for half soda and half powder with buttermilk liquid. Finest hush puppies there is. I have a theory the cornbread would profit. Let me know. The Warden dont allow me too cook much anymore or I would test the hypotheses personally..lol.


----------



## Old Dave (Mar 5, 2013)

Bigwheel,

I will give the baking soda a try on my next batch. Thanks for the tip.

Dave


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok thanks. If I happen to make some before you I will report back also. Its a killer recipe. We lived on that stuff back when I was a kid. I know we went 20 years with a broke oven..while having cornbread near each day. Nearly sure my Mama just used baking powder like she did for regular cornbread but she used sweet milk for the liquid. Normal rule of thumb among the old widder ladies is baking powder=sweet milk..baking soda=buttermilk or sour milk. Now Alton Browns biscuits call for a combo approach with buttermilk and they are excellent. I have tried cornbread with buttermilk and all soda and I do not like it as well as all baking powder and sweet milk. Whew this gets complicated..lol. The soda may not help.


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 15, 2013)

Rib tips and beer... 

winner winner ribtip dinner!!

Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------

